# guinea pig advice please



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Can someone please help me.
I have 2 brothers Boris and Dylan 2 year old piggies. I took Dylan to the vets last Friday as his eye seemed a little odd, cloudy almost. I was given eye drops, however the vet felt it was not an eye infection and could be inside or behind the eye worse case being a tumour... I am to take him back this Friday to see if there is any improvement. I have be giving the drops everyday twice a day and I know Dylan is not right..... he seems thinner, and is sleeping very old.. but the worst thing is tonight he has been bullying Boris to the point that Boris was screaming the house down............ naturally I took Boris out and cuddled him until he was calm again and tried popping them back in together........ but Dylan persisted with the bullying............ I have now separated them, Dylan up stairs and Boris down, both have water bottles and food and hay.................. what do you think of this behaviour....... is Dylan in pain???? why is he bullying Boris, they have always been best friends. 
I love them so much and spoil them rotten, bowl of dried food for breakfast, then a packet of parsley for lunch. A carrot and an apple for tea and hay for supper, they get cuddled every evening and have a huge house to live in with so many toys............ I'm worried sick.
Any advice would be so welcome.

Kind regards
Emma


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Have replied in your other post x


----------

